# 2010 Aud R15 plus Le Mans "Pleasure in Efficiency" Race Livery Revealed



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi issued a press release about the new livery today. We posted it below. Pretty wild for an Audi works car. Interesting how they used two shades of red, two shades of black (matte and exposed carbon fiber). 
* Full Story *


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Aud R15 plus Le Mans "Pleasure in Efficiency" Race Livery Revealed ([email protected])*

I know that the first photo was a studio shot(possibly), but were the rest of the photos taken at Monza during the test?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Aud R15 plus Le Mans "Pleasure in Efficiency" Race Livery Revealed (chernaudi)*

Unknown. Will ask when I get the chance.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Aud R15 plus Le Mans "Pleasure in Efficiency" Race Livery Revealed ([email protected])*

I asked because the phots look like they were taken in a garage at a track as opposed to Audi Sport HQ(though that might be the case as well) and two different cars were in the photos(McNish/Capello/Kristensen and Fassler/Lotterer/Treluyer).


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Aud R15 plus Le Mans "Pleasure in Efficiency" Race Livery Revealed (chernaudi)*

I suspect at the track. The studio work is nowhere near as good as their usual stuff. Looks like it was just silhouetted out of a photo and not a true studio shot.


----------

